# Creatine..?  What brands are good ones?



## Lexluther (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been reading about Creatine, and I see alot of negatives against cheaper brands.  How can you tell good brands other than the obvious , IE GNC, Twinlabs, etc.    A friend gave me a couple tubs of Creatine Monohydrate,  The brand is EAS,  Have any of you heard of it ?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

It is fine.


----------



## DylanNC (Aug 30, 2006)

i like cell tech


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 30, 2006)

You would like ironmaglabs


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> I have been reading about Creatine, and I see alot of negatives against cheaper brands.  How can you tell good brands other than the obvious , IE GNC, Twinlabs, etc. A friend gave me a couple tubs of Creatine Monohydrate,  The brand is EAS,  Have any of you heard of it ?



IronMagLabs CEE


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 30, 2006)

I have 3 tubs,  2 are EAS brand,  the other is called HealthTECH.  I havent heard of it.   I usually buy GNC and Twinlab brands, but like I say the EAS were given to me.   So...


----------



## napol30n (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sorry for the thread crap but.......*

Is Higher Power good?

Heres the link

http://bodybuilding.com/store/hp/creatine.html


It seems really cheap, i was thinking of geting it.

My bodybuilder friend also suggested Purple K


----------



## Lexluther (Sep 1, 2006)

I am not sure, It might be better to list the brands that should be avoided..  Does anyone know any..?    If it comes in a solid white container with eight blocky army shaped letters that say "CREATINE".... you should probably avoid it!


----------



## Focus (Sep 4, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> I am not sure, It might be better to list the brands that should be avoided..  Does anyone know any..?    If it comes in a solid white container with eight blocky army shaped letters that say "CREATINE".... you should probably avoid it!



Depends on the source - some major supplement sites manufacture their own creatine, to be sold in bulk. It's not a bad idea to check the backround of your supplier, but generally speaking the vast majority of companies are legit in their sales of creatine. Personally, in my knowledge of supplement companies, I've never seen a scammer. Creatine doesn't seem that expensive to make.. too much of a risk to sell fakes.


----------

